# Old garage find



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

My nephew found this old bar clamp in his garage shortly after he moved in. Old garage with barn type doors. The only markings are "A.F. Meyers" and "L Bonner" stamped on the upright support near the wood screw. Not sure if that's a maker or maybe the owners name. Any ideas how old?


----------



## RWE (Sep 30, 2016)

I have seen similar clamps at Flea Malls/Antique Stores, but not as nice as that one appears to be. I never studied that tool, but I would guess late 1800's.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for your reply RWE. kinda thought the same age. I'll give it a gentle cleaning and hang it in the shop.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think Wood By Wright on Youtube loves those kind of clamps. I know he made a video about them in the past year or two.

I think it's missing the pad attached to the threaded dowel.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks Tony. I thought something was missing, it didn't seem to line up right without a pad (swivel pad?).
I'll look up Wood by Wright. Thanks again!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

No clue but I love the basic and simplistic design. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> No clue but I love the basic and simplistic design. Thanks for posting.
> 
> - JCamp


Likewise. A pretty cool old design that would still work just fine.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for the replies fellas. As always I'd love to know the history. Who bought it, what was their trade, how did it end up in this garage after a hundred years? another reason I love old tools!


----------

